
Show HN: Bootstrapped Marine Electronics Device (From Itch to Launch) - floathub
https://medium.com/@floathub/from-itch-to-launch-3a8cfa7a241e
======
YumSnicker
This is rather nifty. For those who might not make it through the whole
medium.com post, I found a live data demo at
[https://floathub.com/demo](https://floathub.com/demo)

------
morecowbell
little arduino keeps on ticking. the esp8266 has got to be the most import soc
ever made for arduiono. nice to see some community spirit with the github
repo. good luck.

~~~
floathub
Thanks, yes, we're looking forward to more eyeballs seeing the code that runs
the device.

